# KML - Kangaroo Metals



## imajica (19 February 2007)

had a quick look at the prospectus - looks promising

just wondering what everyone thought of this one, please post your thoughts below


----------



## Halba (20 February 2007)

*Re: KML - Kangaroo Metals IPO*

not much in this?


----------



## imajica (20 February 2007)

*Re: KML - Kangaroo Metals IPO*

thought it might generate some interest as they have JORC compliant ore bodies/prospective tenements etc


----------



## Halba (20 February 2007)

*Re: KML - Kangaroo Metals IPO*

The other one - North Queensland Metals didn't do anything, now stuck at 19/20c. Same areas. I doubt much in this.


----------



## brettteale (22 February 2007)

*Re: Kangaroo Metals  New IPO*



			
				imajica said:
			
		

> had a quick look at the prospectus - looks promising
> 
> just wondering what everyone thought of this one, please post your thoughts below




Hi All,

I am the Managing Director of KML and am happy to take questions if you have any queries.

Alternatively, you can contact me directly.


Brett


Dr Brett Teale
PhD JD MHGSA MAICD
Managing Director
Kangaroo Metals Limited
PO Box 477
Sumner Park BC QLD 4074
P: 0412 845 080
E: teale@optusnet.com.au
F: 07 3278 9856
W: www.kangaroometals.com.au


----------



## doctorj (22 February 2007)

*Re: KML - Kangaroo Metals IPO*

I guess you boys realised that Kangaroo Tin (Kanga-rooting) wasn't such a good name at some point   

What can you tell me about the history of it.  How you folks got together and how long you've owned the tenements and finally, where they came from.


----------



## brettteale (22 February 2007)

*Re: KML - Kangaroo Metals IPO*



			
				doctorj said:
			
		

> I guess you boys realised that Kangaroo Tin (Kanga-rooting) wasn't such a good name at some point
> 
> What can you tell me about the history of it.  How you folks got together and how long you've owned the tenements and finally, where they came from.




This question suggests some inside knowledge already.....?

We changed the name from Kangaroo Tin Limited to Kangaroo Metals Limited on the recommendation of the geologist who suggested a major strike in any other base metal than Tin would make the name somewhat difficult to deal with, thus we expanded the name to cover Metals in general. 86% of the ore recovered from our tenements has historically been tin, however gold and other target metals will also be sought.

KML is essentially a spinout of tenements from Conquest Mining and some key staff of KML are associated with CQT. Dr Roger Taylor is a world renowned geologist with 30 years experience in NQ and knows these tenements and their possibilities. Seng Fai and William Shire are key deal brokers with experience in the asian markets and mining and oil exploration. Myself, I have 10 years experience as an executive in the biotech, DNA technology industry essentially dealing with company sustainability and efficiencies. (A good biotech isn't one that makes a profit, it's one that stays in business for more than 5 years). My family has a long history in the engineering side of mining and has been associated with the contruction of draglines, coal loaders, smelters and processing plants.

Our view is to focus on key areas in the initial stages where revenue can be quickly generated and utilise this to sustain ongoing exploration and target some geological indices that we know to be unexplored.


----------



## doctorj (22 February 2007)

*Re: KML - Kangaroo Metals IPO*



> This question suggests some inside knowledge already.....?



Perth's a small town and things get around.  Don't really have much of an idea what its all about, so you'll have to bare with the questions.

Thanks for your time, it really is appreciated.  There are a few MDs and Geos that troll ASF and the other boards, but few are willing to put their name to their comments.  It speaks volumes for you and Kangaroo.

Near term revenue is something I like to hear from mining companies, especially with the boom rather mature.  It makes for a strong share price and accordingly less dilution when it comes to raisings for mills, crushers etc etc and then step out exploration.

Now I will admit I've only skimmed the prospectus and I've left the Geo report until later, but what can you tell us about time frames to development.  I guess tin is likely to be the first target, but which tenement?  How long is it likely to take to get it JORC compliant and have a BFS complete?  What kind of infrastructure is in the area?  Any of it showing open pit potential?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## brettteale (26 February 2007)

*Re: KML - Kangaroo Metals IPO*



			
				doctorj said:
			
		

> Perth's a small town and things get around.  Don't really have much of an idea what its all about, so you'll have to bare with the questions.
> 
> Thanks for your time, it really is appreciated.  There are a few MDs and Geos that troll ASF and the other boards, but few are willing to put their name to their comments.  It speaks volumes for you and Kangaroo.
> 
> ...





Hi DocJ/All,

One should be careful judging the viability of companies like NQM based on stock price without speaking to the MD. I would consider them a solid buy/hold stock at this point based on their proposed strategy and the strength of the target they are doing their feasibility on.

For us.....(thanks for the long list DocJ);

Q: Time frames to development?
A: District plans are currently under development, rigs and crew will be sought immediately after float.

Q: I guess tin is likely to be the first target, but which tenement? 
A: We will be looking at the Herberton tenements first and low-medium grade tin is the target for a variety of reasons I cannot discuss here. However, we are looking at other metals in other tenements in parallel.

Q: How long is it likely to take to get it JORC compliant and have a BFS complete? 
A: Let me just check that crystal ball....I'm sure it's round here somewhere. We will reaffirm insilico indications and then determine the most viable strategy for the company.

Q: What kind of infrastructure is in the area?  
A: Road, Rail, Water, and Power are already available, and other ancillary plant will be available in the next 2-12 months.

Q: Any of it showing open pit potential?
A: The initial work will tend toward pit retrieval, but shaft work is not out of the question.


Let me know if there are any other queries I can cover off on.

BT


----------



## brettteale (2 March 2007)

*Re: KML - Kangaroo Metals IPO*

Hi All,

The float is escalating rapidly and we are expecting that it will probably close off early oversubscribed.

Discussions at the board meeting have initiated a voluntary escrow provision across seed, promoter and directors shares that will block trading in their shares for the first 12 months. This is expected to be completed shortly.

Let me know if their are any other queries.

BT


----------



## Miner (24 July 2007)

*Re: KML - Kangaroo Metals IPO*

Hi Brett
Reviewing KML thread I found the last one was from its MD in March 07.
The price is languishing at 17-18 cents with low volume. Probably the low volume is to support the non renouncible rights issue expiring on 2 Aug. Then the share will dive.
I would like to know through this forum from you what do you think that the share will be a good investment at this price and the track of your expectation vs actual performances.

Excepting Weipa Bauxite (thanks to Rio's capture of abundance of mines held by ALcan there) in around Cairns (a tourist town and international airport) there is no much evidence of good mines. 
People who are not geos what is your USP (Unique Sales Proposition) to suggest that what you saw in March is still valid and the confidence limit is higher.

Regards

Miner
23 July 07


----------



## motion (17 September 2007)

Hi Brett, 

I'm looking at buying into KML and would like to know the top 20 share holders please. 

I would also be interested if you have anymore comments or updates on the Mt Holmes project, along with Boomer transfer ?


Thank you for your time


----------



## noirua (6 March 2008)

A Boardroom Radio report by MD, Dr Brett Teale on Kangaroo Metals identification of copper. lead, silver at Ewan:  http://www.brr.com.au/event/43040

Company's website at: http://www.kangaroometals.com.au


----------



## Synergy (13 June 2008)

A few interesting announcements out from KML today. Surely this company is worth more than $4M? So much opportunity and a great attitude. 

KML has said they are all about expanding their company through production and sales rather than offering more shares, so no dilution.

The top 20 holders appear to hold about 70% of the shares, leaving just 13M shares for the rest of us to trade, so bugger all.

This one looks to be flying way way under the radar to me...

YT or other equivalent guru?


----------



## prawn_86 (13 June 2008)

5 Mill market cap

2mill cash

EV of $3mill.

However i dont see how they plan to not dilute shares if one of their projects goes ahead. At this stage they only have exploration targets, nothing close to production.

Still at $3mill EV it may be worth a punt. Who knows...


----------



## Bushman (13 June 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> 5 Mill market cap
> 
> 2mill cash
> 
> ...




Yeh I had a look at this today as well. 

If I am reading it right, they announced today that they purchased a mining lease in Tassie allowing mining for tin right away. 

Hard to tell with the ann what the economics of it are but it looks like it is to be used to generate immediate cash inflows, thus aiding the North Queensland exploration effort. 

Low EV of $3m. I agree there will have to be a cap raising but will it be at 9 cents? I would've thought at these levels it does not necessarily have to be too dilutive esp if this Tassie prospect is any good. 

Probably a bit too much of a punt at the moment but I cannot see how could lose too much with this one at these levels. More a liqudity story rather thana  fundamental story at the mo.


----------



## Synergy (23 June 2008)

Announcement out today stating KML will commence tin operations at Riverside, Tasmania on 30 June. 1st shipment is due in July with production expected to ramp up in the coming months. 

Market cap still sitting at a tiny (excuse pun) $3M 

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00853292


----------



## explod (6 July 2009)

I have just been reading up on this mob as a result of a family member who knows someone else who said it was going to be a big thing.   Share price moved up Friday.   They are onto what looks like good prospects with a Private company called Alexis who have been developing this resource in Indonesia for a couple of years.   Confirmation results of previous tests will come out in September.   I have not yet investigated Alexis but just thought others may know of it and more of what may transpire.  

I hold shares from today but do you own research, could be a wrong suckers punt.


----------



## explod (6 July 2009)

Forgot the most important part, the resource is coaking coal, hate coal because I am an inclined greenie but one has to find a buck too. (Conundrum of fighting conscience against survival)


----------



## explod (30 July 2009)

Only for a small punt but very happy with this so far, Up 68%.   Just no sellers so something must be coming.

Maybe some big thing for coal in Indonesia, nearer to the China furnaces too.

Anyone else with a take on this one.


----------



## explod (4 August 2009)

Driector announcment that he purchased 2 mil shares.   Looks like they are going ahead with coal interprise.

And the chart, well, what a nice little punt


----------

